# Neustart! Am 05.01. könnt ihr mit uns nochmal bei 0 beginnen!



## Raikji (3. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,

*ich erstelle einmal einen neuen Thread um es etwas Übersichtlicher zu gestallten, am 05.01. seit ihr unsere „Werbung“ los*

wir möchten gern einen kompletten WoW Neuanfang wagen, deswegen mache ich hier etwas Werbung für unser Vorhaben, damit wir jeder der Interesse hat auch über uns stolpert.

Die Idee hat den Ursprung darin das ich, da ich relativ viel arbeite, nie so richtig den Sprung in funktionierende Raidgilden gefunden habe, obwohl ich Eigentlich genug Zeit abzwacken kann, naja keine Ahnung woran es letztendlich gelegen hat, hat sich halt nie so ergeben.


- Wir sind zur Zeit knapp 40 Spieler.

- Wir beginnen am 05.01.08 gemeinsam zu leveln.

- Einen TS Server mit 100 Slots haben wir auch schon Organisiert, aber es sind auch alle Willkommen die keinen Wert auf TS legen, ich selbst nutze TS z.b. kaum.

- Wir beginnen alle bei 0, also ohne Gold, ohne Taschen u.s.w. Wir möchten zusammen in Ruhe leveln und danach einen funktionierenden Raid aufbauen.

- Wir möchten mit Raidzeiten hantieren die auch Familienväter/Mütter, Berufstätige, Selbstständige nicht ausschließen.

- Das Durchschnittsalter bewegt sich ca. bei Mitte 20 / Anfang 30.

- Wir werden auf Seiten der Horde spielen.

- Wir werden auf dem Kult der Verdammten spielen (RP-PvP).

- Die Gilde ist auf PvE ausgerichtet, vor dem neuen AddOn liegen unsere Ziele bei Gruul / Magtheridon und Zul Aman, mal sehen ob´s klappt.

- Eine gepflegte Ausdrucksweise und ein vernünftiges Miteinander sind mir sehr wichtig.

- Wir wollen zusammen spielen und soviel wie Möglich Gildenintern unternehmen!

- Wir wollen keine Twink Gilde werden, wir möchten nur Leute bei uns haben die den Willen haben sich einen neuen Main Charakter hochzuspielen.

- Wir werden uns an die erweiterten Rollenspiel Regeln von Blizzard halten da wir auf einem RP-PvP Server spielen.


Unser Forum erreicht man unter :

http://raidundfun.foren-city.de/


Es soll auch nicht so rüberkommen als wenn ich mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit Leveln möchte um nach 2 Wochen loszuraiden bis der Arzt kommt, wie gesagt es richtet sich hier an all jene die nicht jeden Tag 15 Stunden spielen können aber in einiger zeit trotzdem mal die etwas Fortgeschrittenen Instanzen sehen möchten. Ich möchte nach dem Levelweg, den man schön Gemeinsam beschtreiten kann, mit viel Spaß und ohne Druck einen Raid aufbauen, das sollte auch eigentlich gut klappen, da ja von beginn an alle wissen, wieso sie neu begonnen haben und was das letztendliche Ziel dieser Gilde sein wird.

Es sollte noch erwähnt sein das das Real Life und der Spaß am Spiel immer Vorrang haben werden!


MfG

Nijin


----------



## Tôny (3. Januar 2008)

Sehr coole Idee wie ich finde (hab persönlich atm genug Twinks am laufen;P).  Aber falls es i wo mal hakt und ihr hilfe braucht könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben hab noch nen 70er da und einen (zurzeit) 19er Priest falls euch i wo mal heilung fehlen sollte


----------



## Foldor (3. Januar 2008)

Finde die Idee hervorragend. Besonders gut:

- Wir möchten mit Raidzeiten hantieren die auch Familienväter/Mütter, Berufstätige, Selbstständige nicht ausschließen.

Würde auch gerne mitmachen, allerdings habe ich mit RP noch gar keine Erfahrungen.

Ist das zwingende Voraussetzung????


Gruß


----------



## Dusktumy (3. Januar 2008)

find das gar keine schlechte idee

war auch grad auf der HP  

möchte aber was dazu sagen ( nur was kleines )

Habt ihr nicht mal drüber nachgedacht wenn ihr schon sowas macht ohne hilfe von Addons zu spielen???

Denn so wie ihr das aufziehn wollt kann man das ohne addons in den griff bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raikji (3. Januar 2008)

Also kurzer Zwischenstand:

Wir haben nun die 100 Interessierte Marke geknackt und somit die Gilde heute schonmal gegründet.

Wir suchen weiter Interessierte die ab Samstag mit uns leveln wollen.

Danke an alle die uns hier Mut machen, es wird schon werden wie haben ein hohes durschnittsalter und uns ist klar das nicht alle bleiben werden, das ist aber kein Problem!

Nein, man muss keine RP Erfahrung haben, da haben wir viele "Lehrer" die einem etwas Erklären wenn man denn möchte...

Ohne AddOns? Inwiefern? Wir nutzen doch nur einige wenige AddOns, GuildEventManager, Omen und FlagRSP2...

MfG


----------



## Dusktumy (4. Januar 2008)

ich meinte damit alle addon's wo kampfunterstüzend sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die braucht man eigentlich net wirklich auch wenn es dadurch einfach wird


----------



## Raikji (4. Januar 2008)

Puh, mal sehen wie wir das Lösen, da habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken zu gemacht.

Wir suchen immer noch...120 Interessenten bisher!


----------



## PiGrimar (4. Januar 2008)

zwischenfrage, wenn ihr Pve orientiert seit, warum dan auf ein PvP Server? schade eigendlich hätte sonst gern mal reingeschaut

Viel erfolg euch


----------



## gyspoxxx (5. Januar 2008)

nett nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

